# Squeak Smalltalk



## knotabot (Jun 7, 2009)

I was told that if I want to do things ASAP in programming with a limited background, try Object Oriented Programming.

Would Squeak be a good choice to begin in OOP?
http://www.squeak.org

They seem to have a lot of documentation and tutorials.

Thanks


----------



## rhyous (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't heard of Squeak. 

Object oriented would be a good idea.  I would suggest you check out the first few chapters of the docs for a few languages: (for web) PHP, Perl, Ruby, (for compiled code) c++ with wxWidgets.

Squeak might be fine but as I haven't heard of it, how much support is there going exist out there for it?  How marketable would the language be?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jun 8, 2009)

ive been using python for a few years and just bought a book on ruby last week. python is great, and from what i hear, ruby is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## mjkerpan (Jun 10, 2009)

Squeak is supposedly one of the better versions of Smalltalk available today. Many of the people who worked on the original Smalltalk at PARC back in the 70s and 80s have been involved in creating Squeak and it certainly looks good. Sadly, I don't really know Smalltalk and most of the materials about Squeak that I've found are mainly about it's primary role as a tool for teaching programming and computer literacy in elementary and middle schools... Going with a less "pure" OOP language to learn might be a good idea, then.


----------



## knotabot (Jun 12, 2009)

Some Tutorials:
http://wiki.squeak.org/squeak/792
http://www.dmu.com/squeak/sq0.html

A quote from this smalltalk tutorial:


> If you are used to programming in some other language, one of the things you'll find odd about Smalltalk is that you can run your code - all of it or just selected bits of it - whenever you like. You don't need to compile it. You don't need to select 'Run' from a menu. You don't even need to write a complete program. A single statement is enough.


http://www.bitwisemag.com/copy/programming/smalltalk/smalltalk1.html


----------

